# Modifying my USAT GP38



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

hello everybody ....

first, I may introduce myself ....
My name is Thomas and i´m from Germany.
In November I´ve had an idea ...... G-scale Gardenrailroad 
..... and i bought my first engine, an USAT GP38-2 in Milwaukee Road style.
So I have now my area and so on ...

Last days I have started to optimize my GP .... because many details are far away from prototype 

Now, here you can see what i´ve done with the fuel tank and start to correct the high and adding frames, all-weather-window ....
Next time i want to change the wheels ..... so that is nearly the 40" ...... but I must thinking about to realize it .... and many other things





























http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...n/te/aff/8/aft/127363/postid/127363/<img src=









http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...n/te/aff/8/aft/127363/postid/127363/<img src=









http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...n/te/aff/8/aft/127363/postid/127363/<img src=









http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...n/te/aff/8/aft/127363/postid/127363/<img src=










Decoder: ESU XL 4.0


sorry for my bad English .....


greetings from Germany
Thomas


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

welcome Thomas 
it's looking good. have fun 
dick


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Thomas and welcome to MLS.

I like and appreciate what you did to the fuel tank.

If you are concerned about prototype issues, the loco wheel diameter at the tread is small, and consequently the loco height to rail head is low.

I have written about my experience with the USAT GP 38, including some fixes.

See article:
*USA Trains GP 38 - Kadee Centerset Coupler Install, Abandoning Traction Tires & Various Mod's*

-Ted


----------



## WSOR (Jun 27, 2010)

What got you into modeling the milwaukee road? I live in Milwaukee, so it's very cool to see someone modeling it across the globe . Great job on the details, hope to see more!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Thomas. Nice looking project going. Nice to see someone modeling one of the fallen flag RRs. Later RJD


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

thx for welcoming me .... and liking my project

After i´m getting my GP38-2 MILW 357, it was a sheer coincidence (ebay), i´ve started collecting informations about the Milwaukee Road ..... somethings makes me sad ...... that´s also a reason to modeling this ff-RR
OK, back to modeling ....
I like to have nice models, not a children´s toy ...... like this: must see 

so i looked for more informations ..... and i also found your page, Ted







..... and much ideas i´m borrowing


Now i have a question ....

Is it true, that many people don´t like the SOO Line?








..... because i would like to have a GP38 for a consist 


OK, next i will report installing a smoke unit and Kadees 1907 

mostly i need to have waiting some weeks to get the parts, because my dealer must order it in the US

greetings
Thomas


oh men, i hope you understand what i´m saying


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Now this looks like the real MILW

















The GP38 build looks good. Keep it up. Are you interested in super detailing the locomotive, or just making it look like the MILW unit? I'm superdetailing a GP30, and replacing various things that are oversized, and being very anal about the whole thing.









Craig


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

hi Craig,

i thought BNSF is master of disaster









Certainly i´m also knowing your GP30 - project ..... very impressiv!
I can´t say, for this time, what i want to do
Super detailing is an intesting issue and i´m very interested in, but it´s difficult for me, to get blueprints, special G-scale parts and and and .....
I can only use pics and drawings which i´ve found in www .... and for now it´s ok when the locomotive looks like nearly the prototype MILW

greetings from Germany
Thomas


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Thomas, 
You can get the correct size wheels from Northwest Shortline. 
http://shop.osorail.com/category.sc?categoryId=104
They also have the gear for the axles. 
http://shop.osorail.com/product.sc?...egoryId=90 
Also,if your unit is an older model it would be a good idea to open the motor blocks and take a look at the plastic gears. They have had a problem with them cracking where the axle press fits into them. If they are cracked you can order new axles from USA or go the Northwest shortline route and get the 40" wheels at the same time.


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

hi Paul, 

i´ve asked (3 weeks ago) NWSL for shipping to Germany, but got no answer .... 
and some other modelrailroaders have had the same problem ..... perhaps NSWL is out of service


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By TAAudi on 11 Feb 2013 11:35 AM 
hi Paul, 

i´ve asked (3 weeks ago) NWSL for shipping to Germany, but got no answer .... 
and some other modelrailroaders have had the same problem ..... perhaps NSWL is out of service 
No NWSL is not out of production (service) but the new owners don't seem to respond quite as fast to customer requests and information like the original owners did. I'm assuming you emailed NWSL? I'd try again, and if you have a way a making a Skype type phone call that might be even better.
Craig


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Thomas, 
I just called them. They are in business and the lady says they ship overseas. Try again.


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

ok, thank you


----------



## pwiegner (Mar 9, 2008)

Guten Tag Thomas, I had no problems ordering wheels and gears from nwsl or respectively from oso rails. It took some weeks but it worked. I too live in Germany and upgraded a GP 38-2, GP 9, and NW-2 from USAT. 

Peter


----------



## Colin Stewart (Jan 28, 2008)

.
"Is it true, that many people don´t like the SOO Line? 
..... because i would like to have a GP38 for a consist"

When the SOO bought the remains of the Milwaukee most of the loco were not repainted but had "bandit" markings applied where the shop crews painted out the Milwaukee markings and added SOO numbers and road name.

The USA trains SOO GP38 could easily be ex MIlw SOO 4508 or 4511 as both were repainted into the red and white colour scheme, you will have to order a dynamic brake hatch for it.

Hope that helps

Colin


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...n/re/aff/8/aft/127363/postid/290274/<img src=










hello again ....









today i only would like to show you some pictures ....


.... for the correct wheelsize, i used the SD70-wheels und the Kadees are 1907 (scale1)

project is not jet finished!









greeting from Germany
Thomas


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Thomas, 
That looks really good. Especially all the details. Cab windows,roof beacon,plow, New cut levers,speed cable,etc.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thomas 
you have done a fine job 
Dick


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

What did you use for the glass in the all weather window? I'm thinking about replacing the stock windows with something thinner... 
The beacon looks nice too! 
Craig


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Thomas, 

You did a beautiful job on the GP 38. 
Can you please post a direct side view picture of the loco equipped with the "SD-70-wheels"? 

Thank you, 
-Ted


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

hello and thx for your compliments ....

ok, for the all-weather-windows i used the original windows ..... and for the frame i´ve taken an old plasticcard, like Visa or so












... and now some close-ups with SD70-wheels. The Loco has now the correct height, too ....... without other changes





































http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/afv/post/aft/127363/aff/8/<img src= 










greetings
Thomas


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

How are you keeping he brake shoes from hitting the wheels? 

Greg


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

you need to grind /cut a little ....... 1 or 2 mm (sorry, i have metric) is enough for free moving the wheels.


it´s not perfect, but for now it´s ok for me


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Thomas, 

Your work is well thought and executed. 
Thank you very much for sharing it. 

Much appreciated, 
-Ted


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

Ted, i hope i will see your Rocky-GP38 with larger wheels soon ;-)


----------



## Colin Stewart (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Thomas


Nice work on the Milw unit, and a great idea to use the SD70 wheels

Regards

Colin


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

on the track now .....


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

hi everybody, 

if somebody knows, who want to sell a USA Trains MILW GP-38-2, please contact me 

thx


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

more pics you can see here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

hi all,

last days I finished my Project ..... 


























































... and now it´s a GP38-2

greetings
Thomas

see also my other Topics: 
http://forums.mylargescale.com/15-model-making/49802-usa-trains-gp38-2-optimized.html
http://forums.mylargescale.com/15-model-making/42946-usat-gp38-2-gp40.html
http://forums.mylargescale.com/15-model-making/25966-modifying-my-usat-sd40.html


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

looks great!


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Thomas, I think you've done quite a good job here. The end result looks very impressive and inspirational to others (like me) who have GP-38's sitting in boxes waiting for their owners to get off the pot.
Well done, excellent results and thanks for your postings.
Cheers.


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

hi friends,

the SOO GP38-2 also looks now more prototypical .....























































greetings from Germany
Thomas


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Mate, you have done some excellent work. The finished item looks great and is a testament to the time and effort put in. Good onya


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Thomas-

Looks great. 

Where did the side intake grates come from? Are they original USAT ones removed and put back on?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

He shows full side screens..
Next he shows new frame edges added on....

Feels like they may be thicker than we are used to! Yet.. I'm not on top if this prototype version...

SD


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Fantastic inspirational work ! 

doug c 

p.s. I thought your SOO looked familiar. 

Had the opportunity to take a pic of each of its 'littermates', 4429 and 4417 (rednosed on white) also 4420 (in full shiny red) as part of a CP lash-up waiting for a westbound green to Calgary in Irvine, western Canada 2013-05-17. A 7 engine lash-up the other 4 were parent company CP. Ended up being a long trackside bag lunch but they finally got a green after a intermodal hi-balled eastbound, so caught both trains on video of course !


----------



## apo234 (Aug 14, 2013)

I think they need to put TAAudi in charge of USA Trains design, I would buy more of them


----------



## Colin Stewart (Jan 28, 2008)

Thomas

The SOO GP38-2 looks good, nice work

Colin


----------

